# "pkg: cannot fetch vulnxml file" proxy issue



## tribble (Oct 29, 2014)

From security run output:


```
--snip--
Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:
pkg: http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2: No route to host
pkg: cannot fetch vulnxml file
--snip--
```
How can I pass proxy setting to `pkg audit -F` running inside of periodic(8)? Already have it in ~/.cshrc and it always works as root in a login shell.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2014)

The periodic(8) scripts are just a bunch of elaborate cron(8) scripts and will not read the user's settings (Prime example of this is PATH). Besides that, scripts run on sh(1) which doesn't care about settings for csh(1).

As for the issue at hand, I'm not sure it'll work but you could try setting HTTP_PROXY in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.


----------



## tribble (Oct 29, 2014)

SirDice said:


> The periodic(8)
> As for the issue at hand, I'm not sure it'll work but you could try setting HTTP_PROXY in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.



Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## tribble (Oct 29, 2014)

Trying this in my /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf


```
pkg_env : {
http_proxy: "http://my-proxy-address.com:8080"
}
```


----------

